# Tattooed Ears Stand Better?



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I've heard from multiple people that the tattooed ear tends to stand better so I'd like to hear from everyone which ears they found stands better


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

tattooed ear? i must be missing something here lol


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> tattooed ear? i must be missing something here lol


It's for identification purposes. I believe in Germany all pups ears are tatooed?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hogwash. Actually if done improperly, tattoos can damage the cartiledge in the ear or cause hematomas that can interfere with the ear standing. If done correctly there is no damage, so it won't interfere with the ear standing, but it's not going to make it more likely to stand either. Ears standing or not is genetic, not whether one has green ink in it or not.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Three dogs with their right ears tattoo'd. What do you think?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Molly has been tatooed and both her ears at 10 months are floppy.


----------



## gsd_bella (Aug 6, 2006)

Every GSD I've had has had an ear tattoo and I've never noticed any difference between them


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Dena's green ear came up first, but who knows why?










Keefer is not tattooed, and Halo's is so light I can't even find it, it must be in the hair along the edge rather than down the center. Her ears danced all over the place and traded positions a few times before they were both up permanently, but the green ear never flopped forward once it was up, it just tipped over sideways across the top of her head. The other ear came up early and then flopped forward for awhile.


----------

